# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  هل عدنان ولينا مجرد مسلسل كرتوني ؟؟؟؟

## Sc®ipt

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

_بداية أحببت أن يكون هذا الموضوع في المنتدى العام لإنني أعتقد أنه من أكثر أقسام المنتدى متابعة من الأعضاء أود إعلامكم ان الموضوع منقول_
**********************
_ثمة أمر غريب وخطير .. لم ينتبه إليه الكثيرون رغم وضوحه كالشمس_ 


_ عدنان .. و .. لينا_ 

_ كلنا قد سمع هذه العبارات إما سابقا وإما في الآونة الأخيرة هل عرفتم ما ذا أقصد ؟؟_ 

_ نعم .._ 

_ إنه ذلك الفيلم الكرتوني الذي شغف حبه قلوب الملايين من قلوب أطفالنا بل وحتى قلوبنا نحن الكبار انه مسلسل الكرتون (( عدنان ولينا ))_ 

_ لقد رأيت هذا الفيلم مرات ومرات ولكني في آخر مرة عرضته قناة الأطفال SPACE TOON بدأت أنظر إليه نظرة غريبة ومخيفة تختلف تماما عما كنت قد رأيته سابقا_ 

_ هل فهمتم شيئا ؟؟؟_ 

_ تعالوا أخبركم ما الخبر :_ 



_ بعد متابعتي له واصراري على نفسي على التركيز فيما يعرض فيه لكي أصل إلى اليقين من ذلك الشك الذي راودني ودفعني الى الاهتمام بمتابعته ، وبعد ذلك وصلت لموضوع الذي لي خطيرا ويكشف سرا غريبا مر علينا جميعا دون أدنى اهتمام وذلك بسبب جهلنا أحيانا ولا مبالاتنا في أحيان اخرى ولنبدأ من المقدمة التي تحكى باستمرار عند بداية كل حلقة ونصها مايلي : -_ 

_ (( في عام 2008 سيحل الدمار والخراب كوكب الأرض ....... ))_

_ ويصور معها لقطات من الدمار الذي حل بالعالم كأنها حروب مدمرة اشبه ماتكون بالحروب النووية وصواريخ ضخمة قد دمرت مساحات شاسعة من الأرض وكأنها نهاية التاريخ ... هذه هي مقدمة البرنامج .. رغم أنه قد ظهر في فترة بداية الثمانينات الميلادية !! فهل يقصد مؤلف الفيلم نبوءة معيينة؟؟!!_

_ لننتقل إلى شخصيات الفلم:_

_ عدنان، لينا، عبسي، وما يهمنا في الموضوع هو الشخصية الأخطر، والتي أعطيت دورا من خلف الكواليس ، والذي أثار شكي وأرجو أن أكون واهما وهي شخصية :_

_ (( جد لينا ))_

__


_ وتعالوا بنا سوية نتذكر صفاته التي وردت في الفيلم، فهو:_

_ شخصية غامضة .. ضخم الجثة .. هاديء الطباع .. لا يتحدث إلا نادرا جدا .. يعمل في صمت_ 

_ أسمر اللون .. اجلى الجبهة .. يسكن في جزيرة نائية لا يعرفها احد .. أعور !! مكبل بالحديد_


_ تبحث عنه لينا لتذهب معه إلى (( أرض الأمل ))_ 

_ (( أرض الأمل ))_ 

_ ألم يسبق وأن سمعنا أن اليهود يعتبرون فلسطين بالنسبة لهم_ 

_ (( أرض الأمل ))_ 

_ (( أرض الميعاد ))_ 

_ كما أن (( علام )) والذي يملك شعب القلعة ويضطهدهم، ويقوم بوشم جباههم بالصليب ! يبحث عنه ليدله على سر ما لا يعرفه أحد غيره ._

_ كما أنه يتكرر عرض صورت (( جد لينا )) دائما وهو مكبل بالحديد_ 

__

_ولا يبوح بذلك السر الذي يعرفه_ 

_ وفي نهاية الحلقات يتمكن من التغلب على ذلك المجرم الذي يريد دمار العالم، كما (( يصور في الفيلم))، ويملك القلعة ويمنح السعادة والحرية لشعبها، كما يجلب لهم الخير، ويضغط على زر معين ، فتتحول الصحاري والأراضي المدمرة إلى روضات وجنان جميلة ومزهرة ، وتبدا السماء تمطر !!_

_ ثم يصعد هو ومعه عدنان ولينا الى فتحة في السماء ، ثم يجلس تحت ظل شجرة في ارض جنة فسيحة، بعد ان امرها بالاخضرار والانبات بعد أن لم تكن كذلك !!_



_ الا ترون معي أن هذه الشخصية وماتقوم به من أعمال ، هي نفس الأعمال التي يقوم بها المسيح الدجال ، وأنه المقصود بهذه الشخصية ؟؟؟_ 

_ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الدجال:_
_ (إن من فتنته أن يأمر السماء أن تمطر فتمطر و يأمر الأرض أن تنبت فتنبت )_



_ والأن تعالوا نقارن بين الدجال و جد لينا الدجال_
__

_جد لينا_

_ - شديد الخلقة_ 
_ - ضخم_ 
_ - أسمر اللون_ 
_ - اجلى الجبهة_ 
_ - العين اليمنى عوراء_ 
_ - عريض المنكبين_
_ - ذو عقلية جبارة_ 
_ - يسكن في جزيرة نائية (جزيرة الأمل)_
_ - مكبل بالحديد_
_ - عند ظهوره أخر الزمان يأمر الأرض فتنبت والسماء فتمطر_

_ المسيح الدجال_

_ - شديد الخلقة_ 
_ - ضخم_ 
_ - أسمر اللون_ 
_ - اجلى الجبهة_ 
_ - العين اليمنى عوراء_ 
_ - عريض المنكبين_
_ - ذو عقلية جبارة_ 
_ - يسكن في جزيرة نائية_
_ - مكبل بالحديد_
_ - عند ظهوره أخر الزمان يأمر الأرض فتنبت والسماء فتمطر_

_ وفي حديث لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف فيه الدجال ( و له حمار يركبه عرض ما بين أذنيه أربعون ذراعا)_ 


_ هل المقصود في الحديث هو الحمار الذي نعرفه، أم أن ذكر الحمار هنا للتشبيه بمركبة الدجال ؟؟_ 

_ فمن غير المعقول أن يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه أن الدجال سيركب طائرة لونها أحمر مثلا_ 

_ والله أعلم_ 

_ ولا تنس مركبة جد لينا الطائرة التي كانت بشكل مستمر في نهاية الشريط .. ونقلتهم للأمان !!_

_ والتي اخترعها جد لينا وكانت شبيهة بالأطباق الطائرة !!_



_ والآن_



_ لنتأمل شخصيات الفلم بتمعن_ 

_ عدنان .. شخصية قوية ومحببة وتمتلك قدرات فوق قدرات البشر، أو بعبارة أخرى .. أعتقد أن المؤلف يريد أن يقول_ 

_ أن عدنان يمثل اليهود_ 

_ لينا .. الفتاة الجميلة الهادئة التي دائما مايسعى عدنان إلى إنقادها من الأخطار التي تواجهها حتى ينجح في الأخير .. أو بعبارة أخرى في إعتقادي_ 

_ أن لينا ما هي إلى مدينة فلسطين_ 

_ علام و المرأة التي تعمل معه .. شخصيتان همجيتان دائما ما نراهم يظلمون الناس اللذين يعملون عندهم .._ 
_ إما بالضرب أو بالإهانات مع إجبارهم على العمل المتواصل .. كما أنهما دائما نراهم يحتجزون لينا ويمنعون عنها الحياة الكريمة .. أو بعبارة أخرى_ 

_ علام و المرأة يمثلون العرب الهمج اللذين لايحترمون الغير_ 

_ واللذين إستولوا على فلسطين "لينا" من اليهود_ 

_ جد لينا .. زعيم العلماء أو رئيس القلعة المنقد_ 

_ وهو كما أشرنا يرمز إلى الدجال اللعين_ 

_ وأرجو إن كان أحد يعلم كم عدد العلماء اللذين يعملون مع جد لينا أن يخبرنا_ 


_ وتأمل هذه الصورة:_
__

_حتى الصليب سيسقط ؟!_

_ أنها بشارات اليهود بسقوط جميع الأديان وقت المخلص .. المسيح الدجال .._






_ فهل .._

_ قام اليهود باختراعه ليتمكنوا من تثبيت قاعدة ما او نظرة معينه في نفوس أبناء المسلمين الذين يخشون منهم؟!_
_ مع العلم أن هذا الجيل المستهدف هو جيل النصر والتمكين -بإذن الله- حيث نرى تكرر الفيلم كل 5 سنوات !!_

_ ويعود في الظهور من جديد وما نراه أيضا من المرتبة المتقدمة التي يحوزها الفيلم بين الأفلام الأخرى!!_

_ فهو يتمركز في المراكز الأولى في قائمة الأفلام المرغوبة والمحببة لدى الأطفال وحتى الكبار أيضا !!_

_ وهذا الأمر يزيد الموضوع غرابة وغموضا !!_

_ والكل يعرف ما هو تأثير الأفلام الكرتونية لدى الأطفال ، وخاصة بعد ظهور العديد من الدراسات التي تشير إلى أن هذه الأفلام تشكل خطرا على عقائد العديد من المجتمعات ، وأنها أسهل طريقة لغزو الشعوب واختراق الأجيال ، لأنها تدخل في وجدان الطفل في فترة يكون خالي الذهن ولا يعي مالذي يحدث ولا يدرك الضرر الناتج عما يتلقاه ، فيأخذ عقله الباطن بتخزين كل مايشاهده ويظل مدسوسا في داخل أعماقه ينمو معه كلما كبر ._



_ وأخيراً_

_ تذكر قول الله_

_ (إنهم يكيدون كيدا)_


_واسف على الاطاله_

----------


## saousana

يييييييييييييييييه شو هاد 
انا مش عارفة شو اللي خلاني اقرأ كل الموضوع 
مش لهدرجة التحليل 
انا فكرت انه مشان الدمار والحروب والخراب اللي رح تصير 
انا عندي قاعدة انه كل اشي خيال علمي بنشوفه في الافلام رح يصير حتى الحروب النووية مش رح تكون امر مستبعد في سباق التسلح اللي بنشوفه هاي الايام 
الفكرة العامة مش عاجبتني 
ولا الرموز 
وانا حسب ما بتذكر جد لينا بموت وبرموه في البحر ... هيك بموت الدجال ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

والله وانا كمان مش عارف ليش قرأت هذا كله  
والله وصارلك عز يا جد لينا  :Db465236ff:  
يا جماعه كفانا من نظرية المؤامرة ..  
عدنان ولينا كرتون احببناه جميعاً منذ طفولتنا .. واذا بدي امسك كل كرتون بظل الف الف الف حتى البّق شخصيات للعرب و شخصيات لليهود  
لنفرض كلامكو صح .. الطفل اللي حضر عدنان و لينا ما عنده هالقدرة الهائلة على الربط و التحليل .. حتى يحكي باخر الكرتون اه صح اليهود معهم حق  
ولكن اول ما بخطر ببال الطفل ، انه عدنان كويس و علّام شرير، ونامق كان شرير و صار كويس   :SnipeR (62): 
وانه الخير بالاخر هوه اللي بنتصر ، و كمان البراءة اللي كانت بين عدنان و لينا رغم ضعفها من الناحية المادية الا انه هيه اللي انتصرت بالاخر  
>> هذا اللي بنبنى بفكر الطفل  
وشكرا

----------


## Sc®ipt

مشكورين على المرور
بس انا حبيت اشوف ارائكم وانا معك يا محمد بالرأي
ولا تنسوا انه الموضوع منقول

----------


## شمعة امل

والله مش عارفه شو بدي قول 
عجيبة  :SnipeR (83): 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## معاذ القرعان

طيب ليش وانا صغير ما كنت اقدر احلل هيك ولا لحد الان شو السبب  :Bl (35): 
اكيد غبي  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
الله يصبرني  :SnipeR (30): 
هو كل اشي حلو بتحلل بصير مقرف 
القمر ظل اشي خيالي لما طلعوا وشافوة حجارة صار اشي ثاني 

يا جماعه شو هاد ما اشطرنا بالتحليل و انة الناس شغالة بالتامر علينا :SnipeR (83): 
زمان اول ما طلع بوكيمون عملوا علية قصص ومنعوه وجننونا وبتذكر يوم ما اجمعت كل القنوات انة حرام ومنعته انة حسيت انه انخنقت وصرت ادور على كل القنوات واتنمى اشوفة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يا الله شو قهروني وبعد سنة رجع  الكرتون ولا كانة في اشي 
بس جد اشي غريب هو بتركوا القصص الكبيرة بحاربوا كرتون 
ما حد قدي حضر بحياتة افلام كرتون ولا اتوقع اثرت علي فبلاش التحليلات هاي  :Icon31: 
وفي النهاية الف شكر الك يا ساهر الموضوع استفزني :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب ليش وانا صغير ما كنت اقدر احلل هيك ولا لحد الان شو السبب 
> اكيد غبي


على سلامتك ولو  :Icon31: 
ما حد بقدر يحلل هيك اله واحد مسيطرة علية نظرية المؤامرة

----------


## MR.X

5aialaak wase3 jedan ya man.

----------


## دليلة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 5aialaak wase3 jedan ya man.


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

هاد الحكي تخبيص
لانو مستحيل شخص ذكره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
يكون محط انظار الناس على شكل تسلية 
وتسلية مدبلجة من قبل
البشر
انا بعتبر هاد الحكي كله تخبيص 
يسلمو

----------


## غسان

_حتى عدنان ولينا .._

_ طيب عبسي مين بمثل .؟؟؟ وسميره الشريره .._ 

_واحد راااااايق كثير الي حلل هالتحليل الامنطقي ... لا والسفينه المقلوبه تدل على انتهاء الدين المسيحي ويسطرة اليهوديه ..._ 

_عذرا اخي سيتم نقل موضوعك الى مكانه الطبيعي .._

----------


## النورس الحزين

والله ما كنت احظرو حتى اقول رأيي بس موضوعك كثير رائع وشكرا

----------


## MR.X

> والله ما كنت احظرو حتى اقول رأيي بس موضوعك كثير رائع وشكرا


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور على الموضوع 
ما بتوقع انو هالتحليل صحيح 
بس بنفس الوقت الامور ما بتخلى من هيك حروب اللي صارت بكل شي 
حتى بافلام الكرتون كنت بشوف كثير مسلسلات كرتون بتجسد واقع المسلمين بصورة مسيئة كثيرة 
يعني ما لازم ناخذ هالامور بكل استخفاف عشان هالحكي موجود 

شكرا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لنفرض جدلا انه هالكلام صحيح كاتب هالموضوع حضر هالمسلسل 5 مرات عالاقل ليستنتج اللي استنتجه ومن المعروف انه عدنان ولينا برنامج كرتوني للأطفال فكيييف بده يخطر على بال طفل هيك تحليل

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

إعلان الحرب على.. البوكيمون
عماد حسين

  استنفار في السعودية وفتاوى في الإمارات ومنشورات في الأردن وبرامج تليفزيونية في مصر ومحظور.. احترس.. تجنب التعامل مع البوكيمون، وأضف لهذا مقالات عديدة في الغرب تحذر من خطورة هذه الوحوش اليابانية التي اكتسحت كما تعبر هذه المقالات عقول وحياة الأطفال في العالم كله.
منذ نهاية شهر مارس 2001 والبوكيمون يعاني من ضربات متتالية؛ فالسعودية والإمارات يصدران فتاوى شرعية بتحريم لعبة البوكيمون، ومن ثم بدأت الإدارات السعودية (وبدرجة أقل من الإمارات)، سواء في الجمارك والتعليم والتجارة والإعلام تحشد طاقاتها بوقف كافة التعامل مع هذه اللعبة في كافة صورها، سواء الألعاب أو الصورة والأفلام وبرامج الكمبيوتر والإعلانات وأشكال اللعبة في الأدوات المدرسية، فضلا عن وقف أي شحنات قادمة.

ولكن تُرى كيف سيتم التعامل مع المحطات الفضائية وشبكة الإنترنت التي يوجد عليها مئات المواقع وما يزيد على 9000 آلاف لعبة؟.

أما الأردن، فقد تم توزيع منشورات على آباء الأطفال والشباب تفيد أن هذه اللعبة تروج معاني وكلمات تدعو إلى اليهودية، فزعم المنشور أن كلمة "البوكيمون" تعني: "أنا يهودي"، واسم أحد أشكال اللعبة وهو "بيكاتشو" يعني: "كن يهوديًا"، وأن بعض الأسماء الأخرى تعني سبا للذات الإلهية.

وأنها جميعا باللغة السريانية وعند سؤال المتخصصين أكد الجميع أنه لا توجد صلة بين هذه الكلمات واللغة السريانية، كما نفى أبناء الطائفة المسيحية السريانية أي صلة بين لغتهم ومذهبهم وهذه اللعبة، ولكن هذا لم يوقف رد فعل الشباب الذي قام بجمع مجموعات من صور وأشكال هذه اللعبة وقاموا بإحراقها.

ومن جانب آخر اعترض بعض المفكرين والحركيين الإسلاميين على انتشار هذه اللعبة؛ وذلك –في رأيهم- يعيد إلى الأذهان نظرية داروين البائدة (وهي التي تقول بتطور المخلوقات)، كما أنها تحمل بعض العلامات المتعلقة بأديان أخرى.

وفي مصر تناولت برامج تليفزيونية الآثار السلبية والنفسية والسلوكية لهذه اللعبة على الأطفال، وعلى شبكة الإنترنت ظهرت مقالات غريبة تحذر من التأثير السيئ لهذه الوحوش والأساطير التي لا تنتمي إلى الثقافة أو الدين في المجتمع العربي.

بداية عسيرة ثم انطلاقة


 اللعبة جملة وتفصيلا يابانية، بدأت على يد شاب ياباني يدعي "ساتوشي تاجيري"، وقد ظل متفرغًا لإبداع أشكال اللعبة وقدرات اللاعبين ست سنوات كاملة أفلست جريدته "غايم فريك" خلالها، وأفلس هو شخصيا حتى عاش على معونة من والده البائع في شركة "نيسان"، وقد أتى بأشكال الحشرات والمخلوقات التي تعيش في الغابات والبحيرات اليابانية، وهي إحدى هوايات مبدع اللعبة (جمع هذه الحشرات).
وقد نقلت وكالة الأنباء الأردنية عن سكرتير السفارة اليابانية أن اللعبة في اسمها تعني "بوكيت مونستر"، وهي ليست ترجمة للكلمة في اليابانية، ولكنها تعني تقريبا "مخلوق خيالي صغير جدا"، وأن كملة "بيكاتشو" عبارة عن كلمتين "بيكا" وهي تعني الإضاءة أو الوهج وكلمة "تشو" وهي أصوات الفئران، وبالتالي فالمعني "الفأر ذو الوهج "أو ذو السلاح الكهربائي". وكذلك بالنسبة لشخصية "تشار مندر" هي كلمتان الأولى "تشار" وتعني النار المشتعلة، والثانية "أماندر"، وهي تشير إلى "السملندر" أي السحلية.

واستكمالا لقصة ظهور اللعبة، فإن صاحبها قام بعرضها على مجموعة كبيرة من الشركات والمحلات، ولم تلق أي قبول، ولكن في اللحظات الأخيرة قبلتها شركة "ننتندو" اليابانية.

ومع انتشار الألعاب، قامت الشركة بإنتاج أفلام حولها، ثم أسست مواقع على شبكة الإنترنت، وقد قامت إحدى الفضائيات العربية بإذاعة بعض حلقات من اللعبة وقلدتها- كعادتنا- سائر الفضائيات، ثم تسللت الألعاب ومن بعدها الصور، ثم إلى الأدوات المدرسية، وهكذا تسلل فيروس البوكيمون إلى حياتنا، ثم إلى عقول أطفالنا وإلى كافة الأطفال في أنحاء العالم، ومن ثم بدأ الغرب صاحب العولمة يعاني من آثار العولمة التي ابتدعها.

الاستفادة والتعليم


 يجب أن نتعلم من درس البوكيمون، والدرس هو أن العولمة يمكن استثمارها بشكل فعال وقوي ومؤثر من جانب أي جهة تتقن آلياتها ولديها ما تقدمه للعالم وبالتالي، فالأمر يحتاج إلى مراجعة صادقة لذاتنا وقدراتنا؛ فهذا الشاب استطاع أن يقدم ثقافته في إطار جذاب واستطاع أن يخترق كافة الثقافات، وأن يكتسح كافة الأشكال المعروضة والمستقرة سواء في الشرق أو الغرب.
ثانيا- هل الموقف من البوكيمون خاصة في الغرب بريء، بمعنى لماذا لم تكن هذه الحرب معلنة عندنا على الأشكال الأخرى؟!! خاصة أن بعضها كان يتعرض للعرب بشكل مهين، بالإضافة لتنمية التعاطف مع البيئات القذرة البالوعات والمجاري

ثالثا- إن مثل هذا الانتشار بين أطفالنا قد لا يكون مرجعه جاذبية هذه الألعاب، بقدر ما هو فراغ ساحة الأطفال من الألعاب والأفلام الجذابة والتي تمثل ثقافاتنا ومبادئنا.

إن خطورة هذه اللعبة، وبصورة خاصة على أطفالنا أنها تخرج بعقلية الطفل من نطاق ثقافته ومجتمعه، ومن جانب آخر تخرج بذهن ووجدان الطفل من إطار الواقع بأكمله، فإن القط والفأر والسلاحف والأرانب وحتى الخنازير- رغم اعتراضنا- عليها تمثل واقعا موجودا في مكان ما حولنا، أما هذه اللعبة فإنها تكسر حاجز الواقع تماما وتجعل الطفل يعيش في خيال ليس له أي جذور في واقعه، وبالتالي تماثل حالة الإدمان وهي التي يهرب بها المدمن من واقعه إلى خيال لا يرتبط بالواقع من قريب أو بعيد.

ولكن العلاج- خاصة مع الأطفال- يجب أن يكون بأسلوب البدائل، وبالتالي يجب على وسائل الإعلام العربية تنشيط القدرات العربية في مجال الطفل ألعابا وأفلاما وقصصا، ومن جانب آخر أن تهتم الأسرة- خاصة الأم- بأفكار وخيالات طفلها، وليتنا نعود إلى أسلوب "حدوتة قبل النوم" التي تحكيها الأم وترسخ بها القيم ولا تترك مثل هذه الأفلام والألعاب تصنع لهم خيالهم وأفكارهم وقيمهم.

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
رح اعرض الكوا التحليلات عن الرسوم المتحركة مهو خلصت المشاكل ما ظل الا هي

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MR.X 					 
_5aialaak wase3 jedan ya man.

مو خيالي -- خيال كاتب الموضوع الأصلي
لأني انا نفلت الموضوع لأشوف الآراء بس
_

----------

